# Black Friday



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Has anyone been out already or planning to go out and face the masses for a "great" deal? I plan on staying home. So far there have only been a couple of arrests (Walmart of course) around here.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Not me. The truck has been parked for 2 days and it ain't moving today either. We still have a mountain of thanksgiving leftovers that I plan to work on. Turkey, dressing, cranberry and gravy sammiches yum!


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Has anyone been out already or planning to go out and face the masses for a "great" deal? I plan on staying home. So far there have only been a couple of arrests (Walmart of course) around here.


We have the whole family showing up tomorrow - so I had one chore that had to be done today and that was to travel into town to go to Lowes to buy a toilet repair kit. I was going to leave about now, thinking that while Lowes might be somewhat crowded, it shouldn't be anything as bad as going to a mall or a Best Buy, etc. Well anyway, I used my exceptional engineering talents (even though I didn't sleep in a Holiday Inn last night) ::clapping:: to do a jury-rig fix on the toilet, and as of right now -- all is well. I MAY just escape the dreaded car trip into town today.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Not in a million years.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm shopping online. You can usually get some good deals before noon. 
Cyber Monday is where it's at, Yo!!


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Mish said:


> I'm shopping online. You can usually get some good deals before noon.
> Cyber Monday is where it's at, Yo!!


That's right, for those who like staying in (you know, the sane ones), this Monday brings the online deals!

*Monday, December 1*
Cyber Monday 2014 

Mark your calendars!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Rob Roy said:


> That's right, for those who like staying in (you know, the sane ones), this Monday brings the online deals!
> 
> *Monday, December 1*
> Cyber Monday 2014
> ...


You mean I should have waited to place my last order? Most everything I ordered, I think, was already on sale.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

This is a must have website!!! It gives you the best deals on the net everyday!! They also have good blogs about when is the best time of year to buy what and why. BOOKMARK IT!!!
Best Deals Online - Daily Deals and Discount Coupons


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No way in the world would I go anywhere near a mall or shopping center. People of today make animals look civilized.

An old friend is coming over, tonight, so we will venture out to a butcher shop for some lamb, but that is as far as it goes.

Will shop for the nieces' kids come Monday. Their parents say they want dolls and that kind of crap. Uncle Denton is going to look around for science related items, instead.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

went to Grocery for milk enough for me lol


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton!!
If you find any cool science stuff send it my way!! My 8 year old just told me he wants to be a scientist or an engineer!! lol He wants to create things and help people. His first invention is going to be something that helps kids that get bad nose bleeds, that's what he says anyway. =)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> This is a must have website!!! It gives you the best deals on the net everyday!! They also have good blogs about when is the best time of year to buy what and why. BOOKMARK IT!!!
> Best Deals Online - Daily Deals and Discount Coupons


You are the WOMAN! Thanks!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Denton said:


> Will shop for the nieces' kids come Monday. Their parents say they want dolls and that kind of crap. Uncle Denton is going to look around for science related items, instead.


Way to go Denton... Feed those young minds. I encouraged my kids in math and science as much as I did in sports.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> Denton!!
> If you find any cool science stuff send it my way!! My 8 year old just told me he wants to be a scientist or an engineer!! lol He wants to create things and help people. His first invention is going to be something that helps kids that get bad nose bleeds. =)


Will do!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> Will do!


Thank you, Sir!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

My mom went to kohls after work. Said about 50 people. They ran out of the hisense 32" tv for 99 though.

The prices at Edmund scientific are outrageous. Don't know if they are still a good company.

http://www.scientificsonline.com/product/air-swimmers-remote-controlled-flying-shark


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Wednesday night my wife and I went to Best Buy in Modesto, CA. A line of tents was in place and at least 50 people there at 7:30 Wednesday night. We walked in, liked at cook top stoves, found the one we wanted and made note of it and left. It was normally $599 and on sale for $529 with a install / delivery cost of $119 as I don't do wiring too well I expected to pay for that.

This morning I got up super early,rushed over to the desktop,logged on line, clicked on best buy, bought it for $399 and went back to sleep. Later I called and ordered installation and they'd raised that burden to $209 so I didn't order the install. Guess I best learn more about the wiring!



MrsInor said:


> Has anyone been out already or planning to go out and face the masses for a "great" deal? I plan on staying home. So far there have only been a couple of arrests (Walmart of course) around here.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

NO,we absolutely don't shop on holidays.the way people shop on black friday may get me arrested for assault.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

James m said:


> My mom went to kohls after work. Said about 50 people. They ran out of the hisense 32" tv for 99 though.
> 
> The prices at Edmund scientific are outrageous. Don't know if they are still a good company.
> 
> Air Swimmers Remote Controlled Flying Shark-ScientificsOnline.com


Not only are they a good company, at this point they are dam near the ONLY company. That's sad, but the days of Heathkits and Radio Shack's glory are long gone. You can still find all kinds of parts, but if you don't already know what you're doing, you're s.o.l.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

We went last night, but we did'nt go to a big city. We did go to the Wal-Mart, and were surprized to see 4 cop cars and an ambulance there.
We talked to one cop, who told us there had been 4 fights. One between 2 women over a small electric heater! 
I said to my Hubby; This is just a taste of what folks will see in a SHTF situation.
We just went there to get some good Rye bread...nobody was fighting in the food section! 
Then we went to Goody's and got some jeans for our grandson @ 12.99 a pr. (!)


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Not going to stores today. Would not even consider it.
I did try to do some online shopping and had trouble with the web pages. Slow loading pages, free shipping offers not loading at the checkout page, etc... so I gave up on that too.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Cabellas had a Ruger 10/22 for $99. If one were close I'd have gotten out for that.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

These people got a jump on their Christmas shopping, they started a month early and the way they shop they get really, really great prices.
View attachment 8356


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I think that black Friday ruins the whole spirit of thanksgiving and the holidays in general. It is a time for family, not getting into a flatscreen fist fight fiasco. Just to save a few bucks. I feel for the employees who have to work in the stores and deal with the feeding frenzy when they would rather be home enjoying the holiday with friends and family.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Went to Walmart this morning to see if Bikes were on sale, two of the grand daughters want one. For the most part the store had hardly anyone in it, very surprised.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> Went to Walmart this morning to see if Bikes were on sale, two of the grand daughters want one. For the most part the store had hardly anyone in it, very surprised.


Man. That is a surprise. When I saw you had gone to walmart I was expecting a good cat fight story....


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Santa Claus has been busy online shopping today.

So far he's only found MY presents (a bunch of AR parts, 2 triggers, 2 charging handles, 2 BCG's, 1 16" upper) All on good/great sales.


AJ


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

The wifey wont let me out on Black Friday... I get claustrophobic in crowds to the point of violent if they start bumping into me, We leand that the hard way years ago.. :-o


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> The wifey wont let me out on Black Friday... I get claustrophobic in crowds to the point of violent if they start bumping into me, We leand that the hard way years ago.. :-o


LOL!

I have to keep Wifey out of the mall. She has a propensity for checking people who walk toward us in a line. She has too much faith in my willingness to shoot idiots.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Stayed at the Hersey Hotel. Sweetest place on earth. Mini vacation. Avoided the stores.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Off to the grocery Publix and Ulta. 

I would appreciate it if some called Dothan PD to bail me out if I am not back by this evening.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Umm, if you are hoping to stay home and avoid the big crowds at a Walmart, that was yesterday. Brown Thursday is the new Black Friday. I was in and out with my price adjustment on a rifle I bought in a few minutes. Lot was as full as it is any other day, about 25%. Overheard a store manager say that they had 5600 shoppers yesterday and they spent something like $341K, breaks out to about $61 per shopper. I picked up a few odds and ends, headed home. No fuss. Many buy into the stupid hype that the media wants you to buy into. I think the big dangerous crowd thing is a tale from the 1980's that keeps getting replayed and people believe it. It might get a little crowded for 15 minutes or so and then......not.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Denton said:


> Off to the grocery Publix and Ulta.
> 
> I would appreciate it if some called Dothan PD to bail me out if I am not back by this evening.


No punching hippies then?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

GasholeWillie said:


> Umm, if you are hoping to stay home and avoid the big crowds at a Walmart, that was yesterday. Brown Thursday is the new Black Friday. I was in and out with my price adjustment on a rifle I bought in a few minutes. Lot was as full as it is any other day, about 25%. Overheard a store manager say that they had 5600 shoppers yesterday and they spent something like $341K, breaks out to about $61 per shopper. I picked up a few odds and ends, headed home. No fuss.


Early start takes frenzy out of Black Friday | Fox News


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I have been to war and been in some seriously bad spots ...but nothing as scary as standing between a die hard shopper on Black Friday and that discounted price with limited quantity... I'm bunkered in with my AR and BOB at the ready...


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm still out, but since Walmart's big hooha ended at noon, things are pretty calm. I ran out of money long before the end of my must-buy list. Now, that covers the small city we live near. Stuff I saw on tv was a lot like the stuff they showed coming from Bagdad when our troops rolled in.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

So let me get this straight; you've been in line at Best Buy for 5 days now, so you can save $300 on that TV you've been wanting all year?

You realize that you lost over $900 in income by missing work for those five days, right?

Carry on.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I went and didn't see more of a crowd than usual. Stopped at walmart and picked up a bunch of fleece throws that are great to use in the car bags for $4, sleep wear, and outerwear for all family members super cheap. 
Went on to Fred Meyer and got enough socks to last several years. all socks half price which means $2.50 for the 6-10 packs of the cheap socks and saving of as much as $10 a pair for the expensive wool blend out door socks I like to wear. about the only thing that keeps my feet warm. also picked up Thermos items for half price, a bunch of "camping" gear, freeze dried meals including the 30 day buckets, sleeping bags etc all 1/2 price. 
On to Cabela's for more awesome deals. all of their seasonal items 1/2 price in store, clearance priced an additional 1/2 off. got some really nice hiking boots regular price $140-my price $45. lots of stocking stuffers like the leatherman tools for 30% off. 
I say I scored big time. I didn't fight any crowds and didn't stand in check out lines any more than usual. I also didn't feel it was necessary to get there before the doors were open. I don't even care about the Limited items that draw in people like the 50" TV. couldn't care less about electronics.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, I made it back.

The traffic was so bad that intersections were blocked by traffic as the lights cycled through green lights. 

No, my horn is not broken. I simply prefer using my finger.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That's the Christmas spirit. Let everyone know they are number one.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

There is a company in MN that makes stuff for outdoor kids. Camping, pirates, cowboys, etc. jmcremps.com They have some great stuff, worth a look. They bill themselves as the "boy store". But any kid who likes adventure would love this place. My nephew posed for their catalog. That's the only way I know about it. It has some really cool stuff! For those shoppers scratching their heads what to get for the kids that isn't electronic.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Has anyone been out already or planning to go out and face the masses for a "great" deal? I plan on staying home. So far there have only been a couple of arrests (Walmart of course) around here.


I picked up a mosin nagant from Cabela's for $139 as well as an 18 gun safe for $169. I am going to do a project with the Mosin as soon as my parts come in. Maybe I will make a thread if there is a proper place for it here.


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

Went in for my yearly people watching and was surprised at how many "big ticket items" were still just sitting. It was a far cry from the usual people fighting people for TVs then guarding them with their life. Made for a boring people watching night/day.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Well, I braved going to Best Buy to get my wife a digital camera at a great price.... Only shoulder checked around 20 people and stared down a few others (it helps when you naturally have a mean look about you)

She liked the camera so much she said I can get the 308 that I have been wanting..


----------



## Becca (Sep 28, 2014)

I only went to Fred Meyers for the socks and stuff to donate to the food pantry Christmas baskets. I like to give socks, gloves, small toys like Hot Wheels and crayons. Think it is the best way to keep the spirit of Christmas. I have been down before, you keep paying it forward. I love the saying "Watch the feet, not the mouth, to get a true measure of a person". Wish I had applied that to a few boyfriends along the way....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I needed some pins for the snow plow, mouse traps ect so I had to go to town . Got what I needed and got out quick


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Where's the "Hell No" button?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Oops. Major miscalculation.

http://www.funker530.com/fake-ranger-called-out-for-stolen-valor-at-oxford-valley-mall/


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

James m said:


> Oops. Major miscalculation.
> 
> FUNKER530 » Military Videos And Veteran Community With Army, Navy, Air Force News. » Fake Ranger Caught On Video For Stolen Valor During Black Friday


Probably got kicked out of basic in Jackson for being a fat ass, I didn't know they made BDU's that big.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I honestly wonder what he paid for the uniform vs what he saved on the shopping spree? Looks elaborate. Boots pins uniform....


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

James m said:


> I honestly wonder what he paid for the uniform vs what he saved on the shopping spree? Looks elaborate. Boots pins uniform....


Probably picked it up at garage sales from someones bitter ex-wife.


----------

